# Chicken wings?



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

I brought some wings tonight, i chopped them in to 3 sections. I then smashed each section up a little. I did notice the bones were really sharp, is this still ok to feed?

Its really strange for me as my stafford swallows them almost whole.

Chi Chi spent ages chewing his section and still didnt finish it all.
Afterwards he regurtiated some white frothy stuff then proceeded to eat it again. Is that normal?

Another thing, where can you buy cornish hens? Dont think ive ever seen them.

I generally order all my raw food from a supplier called Landywoods, do any of you order from a company or do you just buy in the supermarket?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy regurgitates sometimes it's White and foamy pretty normal. I don't smash the bone up for either of them they just chew threw it (including the baby) 

I buy from the supermarket and a butchers. You live in Peckham right?? I know in lewisham and I assume Peckham (I use to work in lewisham nick and looked after deptford and catford) there's loads of like Asian and African butchers they do random meats and stuff dirt cheap!!! I live in beckenham so we have nothif like that but if I'm ever back that way I'll be stocking up


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for that, good idea, didnt think of going to them. Im not far from Peckham but right on top of East St market and theres lots of those butchers there too.

Tink weighs almost 2lb, is 2 or 3 oz of meat per day ok would you say?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah as long as she's eating her ratios. How old is she? Do you know what her adult weight will be?? I tend to play it by ear. Daisy is a puppy at 9 months and 5.2lb shes on 2-3 oz a day which she would be as an adult

Lotus is 12 weeks she's on 1.5 ounce a day over 3 meals and is just over 2lb


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, maybe Chi is having too much then. He will be 5 months old on 20th of sept.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

How much does he weigh?? I don't think so go buy his shape daisy has a slow metabolism so I'm cautious and lotus is a bubble and I've aimed it on her adult weight which should be 4 1/2 - 5lb


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

noooo not the gummiesss!!! evil evil stay away from the flavorless gummies 

-dexter


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lmao pidge dexter trying raw nearly killed me with laughter


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

If Chi Chi is nearly 2 lbs and around 17 weeks old, then he's probably going to end up at about 3-3.5 lbs as an adult. 3-4% of that would be around 1.5-2oz so I'd probably try to feed him in that range. If he seems to be dropping weight he needs, add a little more.

White foamy throw up is very normal when switching over to raw. It's stomach acids going all frothy because they're in the middle of digesting. You tend to get the frothy throw up when they swallow something too big to comfortably digest and their body says 'actually, buddy, why don't you try that again', so letting them re-eat is totally fine.

You may also get some yellowy bile (or bile and bone bits) throw up. That tends to happen if it's been a little while since the dog has eaten and the stomach is getting ready for food that hasn't yet arrived OR if thicker bone bits aren't digesting fast enough and the body decides to just kick them out the door they came in. If the gastric juices build up too much, they'll hoark some up to lower their level. This is also fine and will happen less as Chi Chi adjusts to raw.

I think cutting the wing up into 3 bits is a good idea for a dog his size, but I agree with Daisydoo that you probably don't need to smash them up.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I get my cornish hens at either Walmart, Fresh Market or Winco (has the best prices), I like to try to get them from Winco as they have them for $2.08 when everyone else is $2.99 or more.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Smith said:


> If Chi Chi is nearly 2 lbs and around 17 weeks old, then he's probably going to end up at about 3-3.5 lbs as an adult. 3-4% of that would be around 1.5-2oz so I'd probably try to feed him in that range. If he seems to be dropping weight he needs, add a little more.
> 
> White foamy throw up is very normal when switching over to raw. It's stomach acids going all frothy because they're in the middle of digesting. You tend to get the frothy throw up when they swallow something too big to comfortably digest and their body says 'actually, buddy, why don't you try that again', so letting them re-eat is totally fine.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that advice, its much appreciated.
Funny after he had thrown up after eating, that night whilst in my bed sleeping he did it again only this time all up my back (how lovely lol) so there i was at 2.40 am changing the bedding!


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> I get my cornish hens at either Walmart, Fresh Market or Winco (has the best prices), I like to try to get them from Winco as they have them for $2.08 when everyone else is $2.99 or more.


Hmmmmmm im in the Uk, i wonder if Asda sell the cornish hens, i know they are an extension of Walmart?


----------

